# Black Eagle Revelation Arrows -- Setup Thoughts



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

All, 

Here's a quick and dirty about the new Black Eagle Revelation 320 arrows that are out. I received them and set them up really quickly today. Here's what my experiences are--maybe it'll help someone.

Initial setup report:

Ok, so these are 500s, which is my usual spine for my competition weight. My primary arrow, Carbon Express Nano Pro XTremes, are listed at .199 outer diameter. These are listed at .198, so just a smidge smaller... but they're not. I use 4.92 Beiter Outnocks, which are good for NPX 500 and 450 (.202 listed OD) shafts. When I put them on my 500s, I have to build up material a bit for them to fit, when I put them on 450s, I have to knock some of the shaft down. I generally prefer to put material on, not take it off, but I haven't had any problems knocking shafts down, before. In order for my 4.92s to fit, I had to knock what seemed like a pretty fair amount of material, so they're at least as thick as my 450 NPXes. Beiter 5.0s might fit better, but I don't have any of those, and I don't want to order any right now. These arrows DO come with metal pin nock _outserts_, which actually look fairly nice and fit well, so if you use pin nocks, then my issue isn't yours. 

As far as spine, they seem to spine about the same as my NPXes. It's hard to tell in some ways b/c I use 120 grain tool steel points on my NPXes and with these, I had no choice but to use 120 grain tungsten points since BE doesn't have any other 120 grain options without using a sleeve. There's no doubt that the shank on the tungsten points are shorter, as is the actual tip (I'll measure some day later). But, long story short, I had to cut the BE shafts down about 1/4 inch shorter than my NPXes (the total length shorter comes out to more, however, since the tungsten tip is about 1/2 the length of my tool steep tip) to get them to spine on my FITA/WA1440 bow measuring 46.25 pounds (this is less weight than I pull with my 70m bows by about a pound). For certain, however, the shank is still clear of my plunger (especially with the tungstens being so short), so this isn't a huge deal...except, I like my arrows to sit out a little bit longer.. but more on that later (note that the internal diameter of the NPXes is .118 while the ID of the BERs is .125--as such, there's a bit more weight on the BER shank, which should make them shorter than NPX tungstens). 

There's no doubt that these are lighter. 500 spine NPXes are listed at 7.75 GPI while these BERs are listed at 7. For certain they're lighter by around 17 grains--doesn't sound like a ton, but they should allow me to reach 90m without pulling my sight in since these weigh essentially the same as my 500 grain CarbonTech CT McKinney IIs, which is what I normally use to reach 90m. CTMs served me well for a long time, but their relative chunkiness (.220 OD) causes them to cast a decent amount past 50 meters. 

So, back to the length issue. For some reason, I like it when my arrows reach out farther on my clicker extension rather than closer. If I wanted to get the equivalent length on my plate, I'd have to go up to 450 BERS, which are listed as being .201 in OD and 7.5 GPI, which is only marginally lighter than my 500 spine CTMs. They'll be thicker than my NPXes and just barely lighter. Also, this doesn't take into account the fact that I could use NPX 550s (7.1 GPI, .194 OD) and cut them from the back, which will make them stiffer and weigh the same basic amount as my new BERs.

I have yet to try these at distance, so I'm not sure how they'll work in the real world, but at the moment the only advantage that these shafts have over NPXes are in price, as they list at $299 vs. $369, but this is offset by having to purchase the tungsten points ($200/doz.) vs. having a choice of stainless steel, tool steel, and tungsten ( $30, $155, $230/doz. respectively). Indeed, in my case, having to purchase tungsten vs. tool steel has negated the price advantage.

Perhaps shooting them at distance will show whether there's a clear performance advantage to them, but I won't know that for a bit over a week.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Google translated from archerreports.com: 

Black Eagle announced the 3.2mm diameter carbon shaft Revelation as a new shaft in 2020. This is the shaft that James Lutz was testing at the World Cup Final. Although it is quite attractive as a spec, I couldn't find an overwhelmingly superior point compared to the Skylon Paragon with the same 3.2 mm diameter and similar specs.

Furthermore, the shaft price is approximately doubled to around 30,000 yen, and parts such as points are also more expensive than Easton's X10, and it is higher than ACE in the completed arrow. No 500, 7GPI (Paragon 6.9GPI), 48 ton carbon, barrel shaft processing, composite spine processing, etc. are not given, but the reason for this price (cost) can not be guessed. I hope to succeed in cost reduction in the future (or if I know a reason for a reasonable high cost).




Currently, FIVE-X is sold in the same price range as Easton's ACE. As for the shaft of the Black Eagle this time, it is difficult to evaluate anything. We are planning to go to 2020 around X-Impact, which is less than half the price. New shafts can be handled by order. I think it will sell if it is about the price of a professional comp.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

My dealer got a set of these in for me to try, so far I'm liking them. The real test will be outdoors, so that will have to wait. Initial impression is this will be a viable options for target archers looking for extra small diameter shafts. They do have a couple of unique features; the Overfit Pin Bushings that look like they protect the end of the shaft really well and the weight collar to change weight with the 60gr point. My set came with the tungsten points, but I'm going to see if I can get some arrows set up with the weight collar to see how well they will work with a clicker. Here is the link to the Lancaster video where you can see how the weight collars work: https://youtu.be/JQGSlZDp5FA Out of the box, the listed length and weight was right on the money, diameter of the shafts is about .002 smaller than listed. They were easy to assemble and I hit a good tune on the first try. As Bruce mentions above, the ID of the shafts is .125. I confirmed that the components are interchangeable with X10, the exception may be at the stiifer spins the shaft OD may be larger than the X10 point OD.



moomooholycow said:


> Ok, so these are 500s, which is my usual spine for my competition weight. My primary arrow, Carbon Express Nano Pro XTremes, are listed at .199 outer diameter. These are listed at .198, so just a smidge smaller... but they're not. I use 4.92 Beiter Outnocks, which are good for NPX 500 and 450 (.202 listed OD) shafts. When I put them on my 500s, I have to build up material a bit for them to fit, when I put them on 450s, I have to knock some of the shaft down. I generally prefer to put material on, not take it off, but I haven't had any problems knocking shafts down, before. In order for my 4.92s to fit, I had to knock what seemed like a pretty fair amount of material, so they're at least as thick as my 450 NPXes. Beiter 5.0s might fit better, but I don't have any of those, and I don't want to order any right now. These arrows DO come with metal pin nock _outserts_, which actually look fairly nice and fit well, so if you use pin nocks, then my issue isn't yours.


The Beiter number is the OD in mm, so 4.92mm = .194" and 5.0mm = .197, so it sounds like your NPX were smaller that the listed OD to fit the 4.92 nocks?

Paul Black


----------

